# Bench-top Router Table Question .



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe the answer to this seems obvious but would like some feedback . I just assembled a BenchDog ProTop router table. They are designed to be used on a benchtop of course.

I thought all along that is exactly how I would use it. Perhaps store it underneath the bench when I don't need it.

However, after assembly I was thinking about the possibility of building a dedicated cabinet for it.Matching it up with a nice cabinet out of Baltic Birch.

Looking at regular full size router tables I noticed they are around 32 inches high. Since benchtop router tables are designed to sit on benchtops which are already around 30 inches, the 16 inch height of the ProTop would make the total working height of the router table around 46".
First question: Is this a comfortable height (46") for this type of router table ?

Second question: If I build a dedicated bench , I was thinking about making it around 16 inches high so the combined total working height would be around 32".

For you guys who use these tables, is that a more comfortable height or should I think about building the cabinet around 30 inches so it will be the same height as a utility bench.

This would make the router table 46" high and allow me to have the cabinet the same height as my utility bench.
Small shop so I want to maximize space but not at sacrificing comfortable setups.

Thanks.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

46" is too high unless you're really tall.
32" is too low unless you're really short.

36" to 40 " is ideal for me.

I currently use the rockler leg set and casters, and with the tabletop, it's about 37". It works for me.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cabinet style router tables should be approximately at belt height in order to properly feed the work into the router bit. With a bench top router table it is difficult to feed the work properly as you need to stand farther awayand extend your arms out further. You may wish to build a dedicated stand for it and install casters move it around in your shop. I have both types of router tables but use the cabinet style the most. If you build a cabinet style router table keep in mind the ergomonics of the table, straight back, bending the elbows at the proper angle and the pressure put on your hands and wrists, especially if you plan to use it alot. This comes from many years of use of both types of tables. IMHO.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guesss when I saw the height of some of the Rockler tables I was looking at just the leg height.

Thanks again . So somewhere between 34 to 40 inches is probably in the neighborhood. I'm about 6'2".

I will do some experimenting. Thought some kind of stand with adjustable height might work but maybe that is over
complicating things.


----------

